# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  समस्या

## bajrang jangir

हेलो मित्रो कैसे हो आप सब :

फॉर्म में मित्र कैसे बनाये जाते है 


किसी पोस्ट को सभी सदस्यों को किस प्रकार से साँझा किया जाता है 
नए सदस्यों की सहायता करनी चाहिए

----------


## Prajaakta

हम सब ठीक है। सही बोला आपने।नए सदस्स्यो सहायता करना चाहिए।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> हेलो मित्रो कैसे हो आप सब :
> 
> फॉर्म में मित्र कैसे बनाये जाते है 
> 
> 
> किसी पोस्ट को सभी सदस्यों को किस प्रकार से साँझा किया जाता है 
> नए सदस्यों की सहायता करनी चाहिए





> हम सब ठीक है। सही बोला आपने।नए सदस्स्यो सहायता करना चाहिए।


फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ सदस्य हमेशा आपकी मदद के लिए तत्पर रहेंगे। अनीता जी, रजत वाइनर जी, लोका जी कुछ नाम हैं जो आपकी मदद करके प्रसन्न होंगे।

मित्र बनाने के लिए आप फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट ऑप्शन का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। 

नए मनोरंजक सूत्र मित्रो को आकर्षित करने के लिए सर्वोत्तम रहेंगे। ऐसा मेरा विश्वास है।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ सदस्य हमेशा आपकी मदद के लिए तत्पर रहेंगे। अनीता जी, रजत वाइनर जी, लोका जी कुछ नाम हैं जो आपकी मदद करके प्रसन्न होंगे।
> 
> मित्र बनाने के लिए आप फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट ऑप्शन का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। 
> 
> नए मनोरंजक सूत्र मित्रो को आकर्षित करने के लिए सर्वोत्तम रहेंगे। ऐसा मेरा विश्वास है।


पहले ही बताए दे रहा हूँ- हजार-पाँच सौ से ज़्यादा की मदद न कर पाऊँगा, क्योंकि इससे ज़्यादा की मदद करते मुझे प्रसन्नता नहीं, दुःख होगा।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> हेलो मित्रो कैसे हो आप सब :
> 
> फॉर्म में मित्र कैसे बनाये जाते है 
> 
> 
> किसी पोस्ट को सभी सदस्यों को किस प्रकार से साँझा किया जाता है 
> नए सदस्यों की सहायता करनी चाहिए





> हम सब ठीक है। सही बोला आपने।नए सदस्स्यो सहायता करना चाहिए।





> पहले ही बताए दे रहा हूँ- हजार-पाँच सौ से ज़्यादा की मदद न कर पाऊँगा, क्योंकि इससे ज़्यादा की मदद करते मुझे प्रसन्नता नहीं, दुःख होगा।


हा हा, आपका तो अंदाज ही निराला है

----------

